# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Anabaena.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, subo una nueva microalga del género de cianobacterias del orden Nostocales.
Es una cianobacterias que puede producir neurotoxinas. 







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (07-ene-2015),Calima (07-dic-2014),HUESITO (06-dic-2014),Los terrines (12-dic-2014),sergi1907 (12-dic-2014),willi (07-dic-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, tendría que haber subido estas dos fotos primero, como se suele decir nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (07-ene-2015),Calima (12-dic-2014),Los terrines (12-dic-2014),santy (23-ene-2015),sergi1907 (12-dic-2014),willi (16-dic-2014)

----------

